# Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 1: La caja



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

La verdad es que no sabía si crear un hilo nuevo o agregarlo en el hilo de "Fotos de Baffles hechos en casa", pero decidí crear un tema nuevo por que voy a tratar de mostrar como realizar el diseño de un subwoofer desde cero: comenzando con el análisis del parlante, la caja, los filtros necesarios y el amplificador que va a excitarlo. Para aquellos que lean esto les aclaro: Esta no es una guia completa de como diseñar cualquier subwoofer, sino que muestra como *hice yo para diseñar mi subwoofer* basado en los parlantes que tenía en casa ocupando espacio y los amplificador que había armado pero nunca había puesto en uso. También muestra las restricciones de costo involucradas y algunas consideraciones estéticas que definieron su aspecto. Si a otros también les sirve para algo...bienvenido sea! (y yo creo que al menos la metodología que he usado les puede servir), pero no crean que cualquiera va a poder armar cualquier sub con esta descripción que voy dar...estan advertidos.

Bueno, la historia comienza cuando postié este hilo sobre como diseñar cajas con un metodo "mas científico" en lugar de meter el parlante en el primer cajón que encontrábamos o que nos parecía bonito. En ese hilo mencioné que los primeros parlantes que había medido eran unos denominados Moon L1230, de los cuales no pude encontrar ninguna referencia en la web salvo unos muy parecidos en la página de Nippon America, pero que se llamaban diferente. Los parámetros T/S relevados eran medios espantosos y la caja necesaria para lograr una respuesta de Alta Fidelidad era un cajón de 1100 litros de capacidad. Como era imposible poner semejante caja en alguna parte, en ese post les mostré cual era la respuesta del parlante en una caja de 100 litros y se veía claramente un pico de 3dB en los alrededores de los 60Hz y una frecuencia de corte (-3dB) de 40Hz. Este pico *duplica la potencia* sonora de las señales de audio cuya frecuencia cae por ahí cerca, así que de Hi-Fi iba a tener bastante poco. Viendo estas cosas...guardé estos parlantes y armé unos baffles pequeños que mostré en este post. Luego de un tiempo de ajustes, logré que sonaran muy bien, pero solo llegan a una frecuencia de 80Hz (en bajada y con viento a favor), así que les falta el auxilio del subwoofer que llegara a los 20 o 25Hz...pero no lo tenía.

Ya que me hace falta un subwoofer y estaban esos parlantes Moon dando vueltas y ocupando espacio en mi casa, decidí que sería un muy buen ejercicio diseñar un sub usandolos y corrigiendo su comportamiento por medio de algo de electrónica extra, con el fin de obtener el mejor sonido posible de esos cachivaches (que además están nuevos y sin uso). Vamos ahora a hacer el análisis de cual es el volumen que tendremos que darle a la caja, pero surge la primer restricción: No puedo hacerla de cualquier tamaño ni forma por que en el living de mi casa no hay ningún lugar apropiado para poner el sub, así que va a ser necesario meterlo abajo o atrás de algún mueble. Mirando el lugar donde están puestos los otros parlantes, encontré cerca de uno de ellos un espacio libre de mas o menos 40cm x 37cm x 55cm lo que me daba un volumen global de 82 lts, pero a eso había que descontarle el espesor de la madera utilizada para la construcción, mas el espacio requerido para colocar un frente de protección por si a alguien se le ocurre patear el subwoofer. Así que tomé los parámetros T/S del parlante, y con el WinISD fuí simulando varios volúmenes diferentes para ver que sucedía con la respuesta del parlante. La primer figura que les adjunto muestra la respuesta del parlante para cajas de 200, 70 y 43 lts (la secuencia de las imágenes es de izquierda a derecha, y de arriba hacia abajo). Ya se que el valor de 43 lts es medio raro, pero resulta que tengo una caja de ese volumen en MDF de 15mm así que si la podía usar...me iba a ahorrar unos pesos.

Yo ya sabía que la eliminación del pico y la extensión del rango de frecuencias bajas se puede lograr sin problemas usando lo que se llama la *Transformación de Linkwitz* (acá está la explicación de este esquema pero hace falta saber algunas cosas para entenderla), que basicamente consiste en agregar un circuito electrónico que cancele los polos de la función de transferencia del parlante en la caja y los reemplace por polos elegidos a nuestro antojo. Haciendo eso, logramos modificar la curva de respuesta del parlante y extenderla en bajas frecuencias hasta donde queramos. Esto lo pueden apreciar en la ultima grafica (abajo a la derecha) de la primer imagen. Para llegar a este resultado se eligió una frecuencia de corte de 30Hz y un QTC de 0.8, que si bien genera un pequeñísimo sobreimpulso en la respuesta del parlante, nos regala 3 o 4 Hz extra de extensión en bajas frecuencias, así que vamos a llegar sin problemas a los 25 Hz, que es la frecuencia de corte que estoy buscando (y que es casi una octava inferior a la frecuencia de corte de los volumenes evaluados).

Como nada es gratis en esta vida, el precio de esta modificación se paga con *potencia extra* que es necesario darle al parlante para llegar a la mas baja frecuencia deseada, así que vamos a analizar, para cada volumen, cuanta potencia demanda la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz, ya que para mover el sub tengo a disposición dos amplificador de 100W o 200W en puente (el proyecto 3A de ESP) que armé y probé hace como dos años, pero nunca monté en caja ni nada...así que también ocupan espacio inutilmente. En la segunda imagen que les adjunto pueden ver las demandas de potencia del amplificador en función de la frecuencia para las cajas de 200, 70 y 43 lts. Si miramos la cantidad de potencia necesaria a la frecuencia de corte (25Hz) vemos, que para la caja de 200 lts hacen falta 20W, para la de 70 lts hacen falta 65W y para la de 43 lts son necesarios 160W. Acá ya podemos ver con cual volumen nos vamos a quedar...sip, con el de 70 lts, ya que la de 200 es muy grande y la de 43 lts requiere mucha potencia, que no tengo disponible ni el parlante va a aguantar (el parlante dice que es de 400W pero si lo miramos de cerca...hummmm). Además, la de 70 lts es la que mejor se adapta al volumen disponible debajo del mueble.

Bien, si miran las curvas de la segunda figura, van a ver que a frecuencias inferiores a la de corte la demanda de potencia sigue creciendo, pero esto es inútil, por que debajo de 20Hz no podemos escuchar nada y solo sentimos las vibraciones. Que tengamos vibraciones de 20Hz está OK, pero por debajo de esto es medio inutil permitirlas, en particular por que NO HAY MUSICA GRABADA con esas frecuencias y por que ese tipo de frecuencias se suelen generar en los alabeos de los CD y DVD, así que vamos a ayudar a nuestro amplificador y vamos a meter un filtro pasa-altos antes de la Transformación de Linkwitz, para que atenúe las frecuencias que no queremos tener. En la tercer imagen adjunta, pueden ver la respuesta del parlante y las demandas de potencia con un filtro pasa-altos de 7Hz (a la izquierda) y de 15Hz (a la derecha). Los filtros evaluados son de primer orden, ya que los podemos poner muy fácilmente en el circuito como etapas de eliminación de CC. Si bien el de 15Hz ayuda a bajar los requisistos de potencia necesarios, vamos a usar el de 7Hz que nos permite el paso sin problemas de señales de hasta 20Hz que van a ayudar a la "sensación" de los graves, aunque demandará una mayor cantidad de potencia.

Con el tema de la potencia hay muchas cosas que considerar, y entre ellas están:
1- La sensiblidad del woofer (en dB/W/m): es mi caso, WinISD me calcula una sensiblidad de 88.5 dB/W/m, mientras que los otros parlantes tienen una sensibilidad de alrededor de 92.5 dB/W/m. Eso significa que para equiparar la respuesta sonora de todos los baffles, voy a tener que entergarle 4 dB más al woofer, o lo que es lo mismo, que la potencia al woofer va a tener que ser 2.6 veces la estimada anteriormente.
2- La amplitud de las señales disponibles en el rango de frecuencias en las que va a trabajar el subwoofer: sobre esto no he encontrado mucho, pero en un artículo de ESP, uno de los lectores realizó un estudio sobre música digitalizada y llegó a determinar que por debajo de los 40Hz, *en promedio*, la señales musicales eran 11dB inferiores al resto de la gama de frecuencias disponible. Sinceramente no sé que tan bueno es este análisis...

En base a lo anterior, la potencia necesaria en el amplificador vendrá dada por:
* El rango dinámico de la música: aún con compresión, la potencia máxima de los amplificador de los graves-medios-altos va a estar 6dB (peor caso) por debajo de la maxima del amplificador. Como estos son de 40W cada uno, vamos a tomar que como maximo le vamos a sacar 10W (los gráficos de la segunda imagen están hechos con esa potencia como referencia).
* La potencia necesaria para el sub es de alrededor de 9dB la de los satélites cuando opera la TL (ver los diagramas de la tercer imagen), así que en este caso es de 80W, pero como necesita 2.6 veces mas por la eficiencia de los parlantes, llegamos a que son necesarios 210W.
* Suponiendo que el estudio de la amplitud de las señales sea correcto, hay que disminuir esta potencia en mas o menos 6dB, que es el caso mas desfavorable del estudio, lo que nos dá 55W para redondear...con cualquier género musical. Como tengo posibilidad de 200W con los amplificador en puente, pero el transformador tiene solo 170W disponibles, si considero la eficiencia de un 66% a plena potencia, significa que puedo disponer de 115W lo que me daría buen margen para excitar el subwoofer. Moraleja...armar el amplificador en puente.

Si se perdieron con estas cuentas, lo repetimos en dB que es más fácil:
1- Potencia inicial: 40W
2- Rango dinámico: -6dB (peor caso)
3- Corrección TL: +9dB
4- Corrección por sensibilidad: +4dB
5- Potencia real de las señales graves: -6dB (peor caso)
Con lo que la corrección total es la suma de las correcciones parciales: *-6dB+9dB+4dB-6dB=+1dB (esto es 1.3)*
Multiplicamos la potencia inicial por 1.3 y nos dá cuanto hay que meterle al sub: 40W * 1.3 = *52W*

Vean que en este punto ya *casi* hemos definido todo el sistema de subwoofer que hay que armar:
1-Tenemos el volumen de la caja a construir.
2-Tenemos la potencia necesaria para el amplificador.
3-Tenemos los parámetros necesarios para la Transformación de Linkwitz.
4-Tenemos el filtro pasa-altos que hay que usar.

*EDITO (25/07/2009):*
Hay un tema que no he tratado en lo anterior y que es importante considerar, y se refiere a la *Excursión Lineal Maxima (Xmax)* del parlante. Les digo que este tema es importante por que las limitaciones en la maxima excursión lineal del parlante implican distorsión y limitaciones en la potencia máxima a aplicar, aparte de la perdida de capacidad de "mover aire" del parlante. Este es un parámetro *muy crítico*, pero lamentablmente no he podido considerarlo en el análisis por que no hay ninguna especificación de estos parlantes que estoy usando, y ese parámetro no es posible determinarlo sin equipamiento muy sofisticado o desarmando el parlante para ver el recorrido del bobinado dentro de la zona de influencia magnética del iman. Este parametro, normalmente, es dado por el fabricante, pero como no sé quien es y seguramente ni siquiera debe saber de que se trata esto...voy mal por ese lado.
Lo unico que me salva de problemas mas serios es el hecho que la corrección necesaria final por la TdeL no es tan grande, así que no le vamos a aplicar, por lo general, tanta potencia adicional para corregirlo. Pero consideren clave el análisis de este parámetro en un sub que opere con mayores exigencias, por ejemplo...acompañando un par de cajas excitadas a mayor potencia que los 40W por canal que yo tengo disponibles.
*FIN EDICION*


Como este hilo habla de *la caja*, vamos ahora a centrarnos en el primer ítem de la lista:

*Diseño de la Caja:*
Bueno, la parte principal del diseño ya está resuelta del análisis hecho con el WinISD, así que vamos a ver como la armamos.

Lo primero es el material, pero acá no voy a pensar mucho por que me encanta usar MDF. Como van a reproducirse frecuencias muy bajas a potencias medias-altas, vamos a elegir un MDF que sea resistente y pesado, para que la caja no "camine" sola cuando la sacudan los graves. Para este caso, elegí MDF de 18mm para una caja con medidas externas de 40,6cm x 42cm x 49,6cm. Descontando el espesor del MDF y algunas otras cosas esto me dá un volumen interno de 61.3 lts. Si bien este volumen es inferior al de 70 lts evaluado, vamos a amortiguar la caja con fibra de vidrio para aumentar el volumen visto por el sonido (hay toda una teoría termodinámica sobre esto, por la cual, mediante el amortiguamiento, las compresiones del aire dentro de la caja pasan de ser adiabáticas a isotérmicas y así el volumen aumenta hasta un 40%) y vamos a considerar un aumento del 15% del volumen para llegar hasta los 70 lts.

Hay que considerar que esta caja vá completamente sellada (no es bass-reflex), así que hay que tomarse el trabajo de preveer estos sellos en todas partes. También habrán visto que la caja está preparada para desmontar rápidamente el panel frontal donde esta sujeto el parlante. Esto es así por que el amortiguamiento de la caja es hecho "a ojo", así que es probable que haya que agregarle o quitarle fibra de vidrio, pero hasta que no la pruebe con la potencia real que va a excitarla, no tengo forma de saber que tan bien amortiguada está.

Y ya que hablamos del amortiguamiento, en este caso solo lo usamos para "ampliar" virtualmente el volumen de la caja. Las dimensiones de la caja fueron analizadas con un programa llamado *BoxNotes* para determinar cuales eran las frecuencias de resonancias internas y analizar si el amortiguamiento también iba a tener que luchar contra ellas. En esto tuve suerte (bue..no tanta, por que la caja cubre un par de relaciones doradas a propósito), ya que la frecuencia de resonancia mas baja, como era de esperarse, es la producida entre ambas paredes laterales, que resulta de 373Hz. Como este sub va a ser cortado cerca de los 150Hz, no hay forma de que naturalmente se produzca ninguna onda estacionaria, pero hay que tener cuidado con las distorsiones inducidas por el parlante, ya que alguna armónica podría coincidir con las frecuencias de resonancia. De todas formas, no es para preocuparse mucho, por que el amortiguamiento se va a encargar de ellas, ya que son 10cm de fibra de vidrio (dos capas de 5cm) en todas las paredes excepto el panel frontal.

Bueno, como construir una caja es bastante simple, aunque laborioso, los dejo en compañia de la cuarta, quinta y sexta imagen, donde van a poder apreciar la idea con la que esta construida la caja. En una de las fotos se puede apreciar la caja ubicada en el lugar donde va a ir colocada, a modo de validación de las dimensiones. En las ultimas fotos, se ve la caja ya terminada. El acabado externo está hecho con cuerina negra (cuero ecológico le dicen ahora, ja!) para que haga juego con los sillones que están cerca, y que también son negros. Lo unico malo de este tipo de acabado, es que luego de estar como dos horas con el cemento de contacto, aun con las ventanas abiertas (que frrriiioooo!), había quedado medio volado, pero bueno...es parte del trabajo que hay que hacer.

En cuanto a costos finales de este baffle, les puedo decir (a julio del 2009, en pesos argentinos):
1- MDF 18mm x 1 m² + listón de pino 2x2cm x 3mts: $72.00
2- 1.2 mts de cuerina negra x 1.40mts de ancho: $18.00
3- Tornillería, cola de carpintero y cemento de contacto: $15:00
4- Mas cemento de contacto (uuuuhhhhhh!): $4.50
5- Ficha de conexión a los cables (no se ve en las fotos): $3.00
6- Parlante: la basura esa me salió $50.00 hace como dos años.
7- Sellador: los restos de un pomo viejo con el sellé las ventanas. $0.00
*Total: $115.00 sin parlante*
Hacerlo todo uno mismo....NO TIENE PRECIO, para todo lo demás esta Mast***** perdón!..no quiero hacer propaganda.

Bueno, en proximas entregas en los subforos correspondientes, vamos a analizar el diseño de los filtros y del circuito de la Transformación de Linkwitz.

Espero que esto les haya parecido interesante y de ser así, *siguiendo este link está la segunda parte* con el diseño, cálculo e implementación de los filtros.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 24, 2009)

Noo te zarpaste, una explicación así es justo lo que estábamos necesitando para orientarnos bien en el tema y entender mejor todo... a favoritos...

Muchas gracias por el aporte, esperamos las siguientes partes!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Me alegro que te sirva! Para las otras partes falta un rato todavía, por que estoy probando las cosas en los protoboard y tengo un engendro gigantesco en el escritorio/taller. Despues hay que diseñar los PCB, montarlos en caja, etc, etc...en fin...queda un tiempo todavía.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2009)

Muy bueno lo tuyo EZ.

Linda la caja, buen post, bien puestas las fotos...
¿Qué más se puede pedir?

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

personas con talento si que las hay,

ezavaya, al igual que "fogo", agarran el teclado y lo hacen hablar! le sacan viruta a las teclas!

lo que me asombro fue ver tanto papel higienico!

atte. alexus.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus amables comentarios!



			
				alexus dijo:
			
		

> lo que me asombro fue ver tanto papel higienico!



Noooo...no es papel higiénico, son rollos de papel de cocina, que en mi casa los usan para cualquier cosa que se te ocurra, pero paradójicamente todavía no como papel higiénico   

PD: El papel higiénico lo tengo cerca, pero fuera de la foto   ...y también es un paquete grande, por que lo compramos en un mayorista y me ahorro como el 35% respecto a comprarlo en un supermercado (y voy una vez cada 6 u 8 meses)...lo que implica...mas plata para la electrónica!

Saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Jul 24, 2009)

Jaja, el papel de cosina!  Dentro de poco, como se vienen las cosas vamos a tener que usar el papel de cosina como higienico.
La verdad que la TUTO esta perfecta, muy buen aporte al foro. La verdad que te pasaste


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola!

En el periodo de tiempo que e sido miembro del foro,  e notado quienes son las personas mas sobresalientes o con mas conocimientos, bueno para mi son como unos “masters” 

Y la verdad yo en lo personal les agradezco muchísimo todo el esfuerzo y dedicación que tienen, para que al final, tengan la gentileza de compartir sus conocimientos, con nosotros 

En mi caso un principiante, en estos asuntos de la electrónica, muchísimas gracias  de verdad.

Bueno mi duda es la siguiente:

Es mas fácil saber la medida, de un bafle, cuando se tienen los datos del mismo, pero cuando se es un altavoz del, cual no se tiene nada de información, excepto la medida en pulgadas, y la impedancia del mismo.

Digo esto por lo siguiente, como no cuento con el suficiente capital, para adquirir uno parlantes nuevos, me es mas económico reparar uno quemado que me han regalado amigos que comprarme uno nuevo. 

Siendo este el caso como calcular las medidas, litarge  etc. Para un woofer así?
E leído algunos artículos aquí posteados en el foro pero, no cuanto con un osciloscopio jeje tengo entendido que lo mas viable es una caja sellada ¿esto es verdad?

Bueno esas son mis dudas, y disculpen si mis preguntas parecen tontas, solo traten de comprender que soy principiante.



Ezavalla reitero muchas gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación, la verdad con tus aportes, enseñas mucho a personas como yo =)


Muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Muy buena la guia Ezavalla, te toco un woofer medio necio, pero parece que lo domastes con Linkwitz.

Saludos.

PD: No te paso por la mente usar un Woofer de audiocar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

yo nose porque me parecen miles de veces mejor los subs para coches que los subs estos que usan en discotecas y fiestas.

tiran unos bajos mucho mas potentes y buenos.

Alguien opina lo mismo que yo? o son supersticiones mias de que son mejores?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD: No te paso por la mente usar un Woofer de audiocar?


Para auto se usan Subwoofer



			
				hellfull dijo:
			
		

> Alguien opina lo mismo que yo? o son supersticiones mias de que son mejores?


Aunque me fusilen después de esto, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, PERO (siempre el bendito pero) un subwoofer de car audio no sonará igual de fuerte en lugares abiertos y no es que sean mas potentes porque en realidad son todo lo contrario sino que son bien pero bien profundos. Ademas no manejan frecuencias superiores a los 80Hz



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Si a otros también les sirve* para algo...bienvenido sea! (y yo creo que al menos la metodología que he usado les puede servir), pero no crean que cualquiera va a poder armar cualquier sub con esta descripción que voy dar...estan advertidos.


Por supuesto que también nos sirve. Y muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de compartir todos tus trabajos con nosotros. Estaré atento a la evolución del thread.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> Bueno mi duda es la siguiente:
> 
> Es mas fácil saber la medida, de un bafle, cuando se tienen los datos del mismo, pero cuando se es un altavoz del, cual no se tiene nada de información, excepto la medida en pulgadas, y la impedancia del mismo.
> 
> ...



Primero...gracias por tus comentarios!

Segundo: No necesitas ningun osciloscopio ni nada tan sofisticado para medir los parámetros Thiele-Small, que son los que se usan para dimensionar los baffles. Por favor, leete este hilo completo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ y seguí los enlaces que están en él para ver la metodología que hay que usar para medir estos valores. Si tenés alguna duda luego de leerlo y hacer las mediciones...pues preguntá no más...

Tercero: Esto te lo digo por experiencia personal de los ultimos meses: Tené mucho cuidado con quienes te reparen los parlantes. Tengo un par de amigos que llevaron a reenconar unos Leea (desoyendo mis consejos de enviarlos a Bs. As) y luego de medir los parlantes reparados, resulta que son casi iguales a la porquería que han visto en este post...lo que me hace pensar que estan inundados de repuestos chinos y les ponen los mismos a cualquier parlante....y los destruyen...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD: No te paso por la mente usar un Woofer de audiocar?



Lo había pensado, pero luego de estudiar un poco me convencí que no son viables. Los woofers y subs para auto están diseñados para operar en un modo electroacústico que se llama "modo de presión", ya que siempre trabajan en ambientes cerrados y usan el habitáculo del auto para conformar su respuesta en frecuencia. Hay algunos medio especiales que no están diseñados así, pero en San Juan ya es casi imposible conseguir parlantes medianamente buenos, imaginate si pretendo conseguir algo no estándard...voy muerto!
Además, estos parlantes ya los tenía desde hace un tiempo para armara unos baffles de tres vías, pero al final terminé con un sistema 2.1



			
				hellfull dijo:
			
		

> Alguien opina lo mismo que yo? o son supersticiones mias de que son mejores?



Tienen muchas características deseables en parlantes mas convencionales, pero el principal problema que le veo es que están pensados para hacer retumbar los graves, cosa que verdaderamente detesto y es por eso que corregí la curva de respuesta en frecuencia con la TL. Usar un woofer para auto demanda mas potencia para hacer lo mismo y no la tengo disponible.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

> Aunque me fusilen después de esto, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, PERO (siempre el bendito pero) un subwoofer de car audio no sonará igual de fuerte en lugares abiertos y no es que sean mas potentes porque en realidad son todo lo contrario sino que son bien pero bien profundos. Ademas no manejan frecuencias superiores a los 80Hz



Pues yo he escuchado subs de autos bastante buenos,y como que a 50 metros (vivo ahi) que estan donde se colocan para los botellones,se escucha bastante fuerte,para mi opinion.

Todo es cuestion de meterle una buena potencia   

Y no todos cortan en los 80 hz, en muchos que yo he visto la respuesta de frecuencia esta desde 20 hasta 600 hz los mas buenos,los mas baratos suelen estar en los 1500 hz y no estan nada mal.

Hasta a veces estos que tienen cortes mas altos he pensado hacer unos bafles con ellos de 3 vias.Parece una estupidez,pero es asi.suenan mucho mejor que los que son para audio profesional.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2009)

ezavalla.

gracias justamente ayer por la madrugada, comenze a leer, ese tema muchas gracias =)

en cuanto a la reparacion, emm... yo mismo los reparo, cuento con las bobinas originales de los 
subwoofers, solo estan rotos los conos. aunque se que eso cambiara todo el asunto, pero bueno
echando a perder se aprende 

los sobwoofers son unos pionner TS-W3030

muchas gracias por tu recomendacion


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Cuando reparas un woofer que viene funcionando en X tipo de caja, notarás que cuando acabas el trabajo, hay un "algo" que cambio... Pero tu te preguntas ¿Como... si es la misma caja?.

Cambian los parametros. Cambia el sonido. Unos familiares mios ya experimentaron eso de cambiar el cono a un Subwoofer. La diferencia es muy notable. Al final, acabaron vendiendo los 2.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2009)

asi es tacatomon yo tambien lo e experimentado ya he reparado unos cuantos pares de subwoofers
y siempre les ago esa acalracion, que ya no sonaran igual que nuevos, el unico detalle es que nunca è calculado cajas.

mi padre tiene una carpinteria y pues cuando me traen subwoofers a que les aga un cajon, siempre son nuevos los sub's solo saco las medidas, de las cajas que recomienda el fabricante jeje, y asunto arreglado no me la complico mas 

pero bueno aver que tal me va, en mi cuarto tengo un woofer 8" que queme por escuchar musica algo fuerte, lo repare y a, mi, parecer se escuchan ben los bajos 

tacatomon veo que eres de mexico, de veracruz jeje yo soy de tamaulipas 

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Jjejeje, Está cerca Tamaulipas .

Saludos.

PD: He llegado a pensar que si tienes un par de X bocinas y se te quema una, si la reparas, la verdad, ya no hay ninguna simetria, nada, se acabo. Tiralos (literalmente) y comprate un par nuevo.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2009)

definitivamente los tirare, hay uno pionner de 10" en 600 pesos mexicanos la verdad no se me hacen caros jeje, 

pero con el pago de colegiatura de la ingenieria utiles ropa y demas, me he quedado pobre jaja y para acabarla se me termino el contrato en el trabajo m........

les agradesco mucho su atensión ezavalla, tacatomon, por hber respondido mis dudas é inquietudes. de todas formas le dare una leída a el articulo que me recomendo ezavalla,

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Dale con cuidado.

Un Subwoofer de 10" con por lo menos 300W rms, es mas que suficiente para una sala de tamaño mediano.

Para un cuarto... uffff.

Se recomienda 1 sub por lado (Esquina) para una cobertura mas uniforme. Aunque poniendo uno en centro del cuarto/sala ya es algo.


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 13, 2009)

Excelente post...
Estaría bueno ponerle una chinche (o sea, que quede como post fijo arriba).
Lo que se me ocurrió, que vi una vez en un foro, es poner un post fijo que contenga adentro links a post "principales".
Algo así como un post con la lista de los "infaltables". Así, el que es nuevo tiene una guía de qué leer primero antes de preguntar algo que ya se trató a fondo en algún post, y al mismo tiempo a los que están hace rato les facilita encontrar "ese post que recuerdo que estaba por aquí, y no sé cómo buscarlo".

Qué les parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2009)

Eso solo lo pueden decidir Andrés o los moderadores...creo.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 24, 2009)

Felicitaciones ezavalla tanto por tu post como por tu categorizacion de Señor Member bien que te lo mereces, Felicitaciones. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2009)

Gracias Sergio!
Pero lo de Senior Member lo tienen todos aquellos con mas de 100 mensajes...creo...

Un saludo!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2009)

Igual vos estas mas alla de eso, excelente este articulo espero la parte de los filtros, (desconozco ese tema) mi conocimiento llega hasta calcular filtros pasivos. Nuevamente te felicito por tus conocimientos y tu buena onda de ponerlos a nuestro alcance.  Gracias.


----------



## Jorf (Ago 31, 2009)

Por casualidad no es un Moon de 10¨? Tengo dos de 8ohm y no se que hacer con ellos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2009)

Si, son Moon pero de 12". Son unos Moon "raros" por que la caja no tiene los logos ni la presentación de los Moon comunes para auto...así que imaginate...


----------



## Jorf (Sep 1, 2009)

No me imagino, los tengo! jajajaaaa... No se ven tan malos, los conecté al TDA1562 y no se quejaron mucho.


----------



## juani84 (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola!!.
Primero te felicito por todo el trabajo que has hecho, esta muy completo.
Pero me queda una pregunta: acá explicas como diseñar un subwoofer, pero si yo quiero reforzar las señales graves de un equipó estéreo, qué debo hacer??, tendría que hacer un circuito que sume las señales de los dos canales y luego aplicarle la transformada de Linkwitz a esa suma, de modo de tener una sola señal a amplificar y que contenga la información de los dos canales??
Gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2009)

juani84 dijo:


> Pero me queda una pregunta: acá explicas como diseñar un subwoofer, pero si yo quiero *reforzar las señales graves de un equipó estéreo*, qué debo hacer??, tendría que hacer un circuito que sume las señales de los dos canales y luego aplicarle la transformada de Linkwitz a esa suma, de modo de tener una sola señal a amplificar y que contenga la información de los dos canales??



Para reforzar las señales graves solo tenés que darle un poco de rosca al control de graves de tu preamplificador 

Lo que decís de sumar ambos canales y aplicarle la transformación de Linkwitz (mas algunas otras cosas) es si quieres hacer un subwoofer, es decir, un baffle que opere con frecuencias entre 25Hz como mínimo y 80 a 120Hz como máximo, por que a esas frecuencias casi no existe el efecto estéreo.

Sinceramente no entiendo que es lo que estas preguntado. En este diseño no se refuerza nada, por que lo que yo busco es la reproducción del sonido lo mas natural posible. Lo que se explica es como diseñar un baffle cerrado capaz de llegar hasta frecuencias mas bajas que las de resonancia del parlante, pero refuerzo....no hay ninguno...

En unos pocos días más voy a presentar la segunda parte de este artículo referida al diseño de los filtros activos y ecualizadores necesarios, y tal vez ahí te quede mas clara la historia.

Saludos!


----------



## juani84 (Dic 16, 2009)

si, me explique mal, no me referia a "reforzar"!!!, entiendo bien que lo que haces es extender el rango de frecuencias que es capaz de reproducir el sistema.
La pregunta es, vos tenes un sistema estereo, y queres poder reproducir hasta 25Hz, cosa para la que usas este subwoofer, pero, hiciste uno solo, o dos sub?
si hiciste uno, a que señal le aplicas la trasnformada de Linkwitz, a un solo canal, o a una "suma" de los dos canales. O, con tomar un solo canal es suficiente, dado que en ese rango de frecuencias ambos tienen la misma informacion..??
Se entiende ahora?
Gracias nuevamente..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2009)

juani84 dijo:


> si, me explique mal, no me referia a "reforzar"!!!, entiendo bien que lo que haces es extender el rango de frecuencias que es capaz de reproducir el sistema.
> La pregunta es, vos tenes un sistema estereo, y queres poder reproducir hasta 25Hz, cosa para la que usas este subwoofer, pero, hiciste uno solo, o dos sub?
> si hiciste uno, a que señal le aplicas la trasnformada de Linkwitz, a un solo canal, o a una "suma" de los dos canales. O, con tomar un solo canal es suficiente, dado que en ese rango de frecuencias ambos tienen la misma informacion..??
> Se entiende ahora?



Ahora sí.
Yo hice un solo subwoofer, sumo las señales del ambos canales estéreo, la recorto en frecuencia con un filtro pasabajo Linkwitz-Riley de cuarto orden y a lo que sale le aplico la transformación de Linkwitz para conformar la parte baja de la respueste en frecuencia del sub.
No podés usar un solo canal, por que a pesar de que hay poco efecto estéreo en baja frecuencia, muchas veces las señales son algo diferentes entre sí, así que para reconstruir la señal original: o hacés dos subs - uno para cada canal o hacés uno solo y sumás ambos canales.

Ya cuando explique los filtros vas a ver el desarrollo completo...


----------



## juani84 (Dic 16, 2009)

Excelente, a eso me refería.
Es lo que suponía y tenía pensado hacer, pero quería una confirmación por parte de alguien idoneo en el tema...jajaja.
Gracias por la explicacion, y espero ansioso la Parte II..jajaja.
Saludos..


----------



## Fido2310 (Ene 5, 2010)

Ezavalla te hago una consulta ¿que recomendacion me podrias hacer ? Si te digo que me gusto mucho tu proyecto y es algo de lo que estaba buscando pero no me cierra el tema del volumen de la caja.
¿Se podria realizar algo de dimensiones mas pequeñas?¿Algo como para tener en el escritorio de la Pc o en el espacio que tenemos para colocar las piernas en el escritorio? 
No me molestaria recurrir a mas potencia y a un buen woofer aunque tenga que gastar
unos pesos mas.
Te pregunto porque me gusto mucho como encaraste este proyecto Hi-Fi y el analisis profundo que hiciste es un excelente trabajo!
¿Se podra Hacer algo similar reduciendo el volumen de la caja sin perder las prestaciones que tienes en tu Sub Con algo por Ej. de 8" y si es posible de 6"?
Lo que busco es una caja de pequeño tamaño y buena potencia sin perder respuesta en frecuencia ¿Sera posible?
Como dato te digo  que tendria que empezar de cero asi que no estaria condicionado a un determinado parlante o potencia ya que tendria que comprar el parlante y realizar una potencia de las que hay en la pagina.
Espero puedas darme una idea!
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

Mirá...TODO es posible, solo que depende de cuanto quieras transpirar.
Claro que es posible usar una caja mas pequeña y no tener que hacer tanto lío como yo, solo que en mi caso, ya tenía los parlantes y los módulos del amplificador del subwoofer, así que tenía que jugar un poco para ver como lograba usarlos sin gastar extra.
En tu caso, si vas a comprar parlantes y usar/comprar un amplificador de potencia, entonces puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana. Como recomendación, yo no bajaría de 8" y usaría 10" si fuese posible. Lo unico complicado es que vas a tener que buscar un parlante que tenga un Qts inferior a 0.7 y un EBP menor o igual a 50...asumiendo que quieras usar una caja sellada tal como en mi caso (me gustan selladas por que los graves no retumban y es mas sencillo ecualizarlas)...pero bueno, así es esta historia, hay que buscar y revolver hasta dar con lo que uno necesita. De todas formas, es muy posible que debas usar la transformación de Linkwitz si el espacio del que dispones es muy pequeño, pero sin tener el parlante y el volumen tentativo de la caja, no puedo hacer predicciones.

Si querés saber un poco mas como sigue mi historia, leé la *segunda parte*.

Saludos!


----------



## Fido2310 (Ene 6, 2010)

Creo que ya me decidi en al menos la Marca del parlante sera *Selenium* estan en un precio razonable con respecto a los demas moustros del Mercado y ya que se habla tan bien de estos vamos a ver como se portan estos bebes.Yo he trabajo con los de 15" hace unos cuantos años.
Solo me falta saber que modelo si el 8PW3 ó el 10PW3 *¿voy a ver si mi perro caza una Mosca?* y logra decifrar algo de ese bendito programa WinSD


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 6, 2010)

Ojo que con el 10PW3 por ejemplo, necesitás como 90 litros para tener una respuesta medianamente plana... Están pensados para refuerzo de sonido, no para "puro graves"...
Te recomiendo que te leas entera (creeme que le sacarás MUCHO provecho):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/
Te va a convenir, dentro de lo "económico", los parlantes GBAUDIO, con el de 10' necesitás unos 40 y pico de litros (está todo en ese post).

Sino, también tenés los Selenium línea BASS, sé que alguien aquí hizo unas cajas para ellos, con una especie de difusor de graves arriba (creo que estaba en la sección de fotos). Estos Selenium que te comento tienen los parámetros de ThieleSmall, así que no vas a tener mayores complicaciones.

Saludos y espero encuentres lo que buscas.


----------



## Fido2310 (Ene 7, 2010)

NEO mire el post que me recomendaste de todos modos ya le habia echado un vistazo anteriormente; con respecto a los Selenium todabia no hice las pruebas con WinSD es que no tuve demasiado tiempo llego muy cansado del laburo. Pero ambos Modelos tienen todos los pàrametros que solicita WinSD y estan publicados en la Pagina Brazuca de Selenium y le podes echar un vistazo si queres.
http://www.selenium.com.br/
Ojo a veces falla la carga de la pagina porque es muy pesada pero a la segunda o tercera vez se carga bien y ya no presenta ninguna molestia y se pueden ver todos los productos comno asi sus especificaciones en el lateral inferior derecho ( incluso se puede descargar el PDF de cada modelo )
Saludos despues miro bien los resultados que me tira el WinSD y les comento como me fue !


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 7, 2010)

*Fido2310* , si leés el post que te dije *completo*, verás que Sergio Rossi ya lo simuló en el WinSD al 10PW3 y necesitaba más de 80 litros como te dije, y aún así perdías algunos Hz abajo...
Adicionalmente, los .PDF que comentás los usé, incluso tenés una "caja recomendada" o de prueba, en un .PDF de esa página. Tengo el 10PW3 con la caja ya armada (solo falta en tubo de sintonía y pintarla o alfombrarla), lo hice con la caja de 27 litros que "recomienda" Selenium.

Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: fijate el post #69


----------



## Fido2310 (Ene 7, 2010)

NEO me pasas el link del Post 69 que me decis llevo buscando rato y no lo encuentro. Segundo si tenes info subida sobre esa caja de 27 litros que armaste vos ¿ No me dejas el link ? me gustaria ver que tal es.
Lo que yo busco es algo de respuesta plana y la bass reflex no me convence demasiado pero puedo cambiar de opinion tendria que verla. Me gustaba cerrada porque para retocar bajos y hacer punchi punchi tenes un eq. o un rever de ultima.
Saludos y espero poder ver esa caja de 27 lts.
Gracias a todos por hacerme sentir participe de esta web !


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 7, 2010)

Lo que quise decir, es el post número 69, de este tema:
_Parlantes Jahro de fabricación nacional_


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 1, 2010)

Ezavalla gracias mil por la completa informacion, la verdad es que no habia tenido la fortuna de toparme con este thread, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla gracias mil por la completa informacion, la verdad es que no habia tenido la fortuna de toparme con este thread, muchas gracias.



Oscar: Gracias a vos por haber analizado y comentado este tema.

Saludos!


----------



## ratamix (Dic 7, 2010)

estimado, te comento que se me quemo el driver de mi parlante (luego te anoto los datos) y no encuentro en el mercado el repuesto de este, y mi graaaaaaan duda es saber si para construir un subwoofer hay que tener un cono con caracteristicas especiales o algo...en la actualidad tengo botado este parlante y me da pena no sacarle provecho, he leido tu tema y esta bueno... pero para ser sincero no logro conprender algunas cosas y como siempre digo es preferible pasar por ignorante un minuto que serlo toda la vida, es que me dirijo a un master en el tema...
se agradece de antemano... saludos desde osorno, sur de chile

soundtech 15"
250 watt rms
500watt program
8 ohms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola!
Para un subwoofer, un parlante de 15" es algo "bueno", pero si no conocemos los datos técnicos del parlante, poco vamos a poder decir si sirve para eso o no....y en que condiciones lo hace.
Como los datos que me has dado solo son para la gente de marketing, vas a tener que leer*este tema*y hacer unas cuantas mediciones. Depués podremos conversar...

Saludos!


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

Pues lo siento mucho, amigo Eduardo, pero con una caja tan exigua me cuesta creer que ese subwoofer baje hasta esos 25 Hz a -3 dB que indicas. 

Además, en la gráfica que muestras de la simulación con el WinISD, la curva cae a -3 dB justamente en 40 Hz (para 70 l. de volumen). Es que ni suponiendo que con la fibra de relleno te pueda subir el volumen alrededor de 100 l. me salen las cuentas por debajo de 35 Hz.   

A no ser que ocultes algún secretillo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 20, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> A no ser que ocultes algún secretillo.


La habitación, el lugar físico puede variar (y mucho) la respuesta.


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> La habitación, el lugar físico puede variar (y mucho) la respuesta.


Está claro que sí, pero en ese caso, salvo que viva en una caverna...  sigo sin explicármelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> A no ser que ocultes algún secretillo.


No es ningún secretirijillo ...está explicado ahí mismo, y tenés que verlo en el gráfico de abajo-derecha de la primer imagen. He modificado la función de transferencia de la caja+parlante usando la Transformación de Linkwitz


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No es ningún secretirijillo ...está explicado ahí mismo, y tenés que verlo en el gráfico de abajo-derecha de la primer imagen. He modificado la función de transferencia de la caja+parlante usando la Transformación de Linkwitz



Hum... yo no soy muy amigo de los artificios, aunque provengan del inestimable amigo Linkwitz. Sin embargo como soy un tipo tendente a la obstinación en convencerme de algo por mí mismo, voy a seguir tus pasos y armarme un cajoncete como el tuyo nada más termine con las Cestia y tenga tiempo libre.

Creo recordar que por ahí tengo un JBL de 12" que debe estar pidiendo a gritos que le quite el polvo de encima.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> Hum... yo no soy muy amigo de los artificios, aunque provengan del inestimable amigo Linkwitz.


Naaaa....no es un artificio! Es una técnica de "compensación" usada en control automático durante décadas, solo que acá está aplicada a un sistema de audio.
Como verás, mirando los parámetros T/S del parlante, ya sabemos que no vamos a obtener respuesta plana bajo ningún concepto, ni vamos a lograr bajar de los 40Hz...así que hay dos alternativas:


Comprar parlante nuevos que se ajusten a lo que necesito (buena idea, pero muy costosa en Argentina..por que hay que importarlos).
Aprender algo nuevo y usar electrónica para "mejorar" el comportamiento de esta cosas.
Y claro....me fuí por la segunda ...


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Comprar parlante nuevos que se ajusten a lo que necesito (buena idea, pero muy costosa en Argentina..por que hay que importarlos).



Quizá esté yo malacostumbrado a sólo ver esta opción. Por aquí la variedad es amplísima y claro, la competencia "tira" los precios.

Supongo que será la diferencia entre vivir a un lado y el otro del "charco".


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 21, 2011)

O podemos comprar un excelente woofer y aplicarle la transformada de Linkwitz y hacer un super sub!

Perdon por el off-topic pero no me pude contener 

Por cierto Edu, nunca te habia felicitado por este post, realmente es EXCELENTE


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> Quizá esté yo malacostumbrado a sólo ver esta opción. Por aquí la variedad es amplísima y claro, la competencia "tira" los precios.


De ninguna manera es mala costumbre! Si están disponibles a precios accesibles...por que no vas a usarlos? No tendría sentido complicar un diseño teniendo a mano los medios para hacerlo correctamente .

Sin embargo, algo que nunca desprecio es la posibilidad de aprender algo nuevo y evaluarlo . Si lees la segunda parte de este artículo, vas a ver las correcciones electrónicas y los resultados obtenidos con los satélites usando parlantes de calidad "media", para lograr que la respuesta se empalme a la perfección con la del subwoofer este.
En verdad...hay que escuchar el conjunto resultante , por que aún cuando hay lugar para muchisimas mejoras, el efecto de los filtros LR y la TL sobre el comportamiento del sistema es muy "llamativo"...cambiando por completo la percepción de la imagen estéreo...claro, siempre que tengas material bien grabado.



juanfilas dijo:


> O podemos comprar un excelente woofer y aplicarle la transformada de Linkwitz y hacer un super sub!


 Lo cual no es descabellado , por que la TL te permite reducir drásticamente las dimensiones de un sub sellado y aún así controlar el comportamiento sin problemas.



juanfilas dijo:


> Por cierto Edu, nunca te habia felicitado por este post, realmente es EXCELENTE


Muchas gracias, Juan!!!


----------

